
Power 8 gains more support - soulbadguy
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10249/openpower-gains-support-as-inventec-inspur-supermicro-develop-power8based-servers
======
wmf
_This_ is why we don't editorialize headlines. Also, this was discussed pretty
extensively already:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11468446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11468446)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11440179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11440179)

------
Osiris
The article doesn't discuss the potential advantages of POWER8/9 over x86
processors. Can anyone provide any background on _why_ Google is moving in
this direction? I assume some of it is based on the cost of Intel processors.

~~~
cdumler
Google doesn't go in a direction, it goes in directions. Very large companies,
especially companies like Google that have enormous computing needs, begin to
worry about lots of things that us little guys don't directly worry about.
Like: throughput/watt, total heat dissipation per cubic foot, electrical loss
per backup, total throughput per cubic foot, etc. Companies don't do any one
thing but have enough money to customer hardware to try out various
combinations, min/max certain features, and use one company's hardware as a
wedge to get better features/cost against other companies.

Undoubtedly, Google has a use case in mind, it's probably going to be five or
more years before we hear why this particular hardware was of specific
interest.

------
aidenn0
I'm still waiting for an OpenPOWER system well under the~ $9k floor they are
at now, so I can try it out (or alternatively a need for one at work, so I can
try it out on someone else's dime).

------
dang
It breaks the HN guidelines to change titles except whey are misleading or
linkbait. Please don't do that when submitting stories here.

~~~
soulbadguy
Fixed

